

Avoid virtualization overhead with Linux Containers - old-gregg
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lxc-containers/?ca=dgr-lnxw97Linux-Containers&S_TACT=105AGX59&S_CMP=grsitelnxw97

======
patrickg-zill
Solaris has had this (zones/containers) for about 4 years now and it works
well for a certain class of issues.

I do wish though that they would have copied the Solaris way of doing it -
under Solaris there is only zonecfg for configuring a zone, with a simple file
format for describing a zone; and zoneadm which lets you list, stop, start,
etc. an already-configured zone.

It is kind of funny, in that Sun is using Xen more now, while Linux has had
Xen already and is now doing stuff with containers.

------
DenisM
Anyone used these with Amazon EC2?

~~~
timf
EC2 doesn't allow random kernels so this won't be possible until a kernel that
supports it is vetted into the user selectable kernel list.

------
sunkencity
I use linux-vserver on gentoo. It rocks!

